# I've had a ping that said "Finalizing passenger details" instead of pax name, photo & rating.



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

So I was waiting outside of the Oakland Airport and I have this unusual ping. Usually the map will tell me specifically where the pax will be waiting, but this time the pickup location is "domestic terminal" which is vague.

What was wrong with this ping/the Lyft app? Was it because the internet connection of the Lyft app is choppy?


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

It's a pre-dispatch message, meant to speed up the process for riders and drivers to be matched. They sent a message via the app some time ago.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

In other words it’s telling you to bend over, grab your ankles and get ready for a really big shaft.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

So it's basically similar to the typical older Lyft message that says "Head over to the airport now for rides"?

Whenever I had the old message telling me to head over to the airport, I just stay in the queue until I can see a ping I'll agree to.


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

You can ignore the pre-dispatch message. The in-app message said so.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

It means it's not done yet altering the rate to a higher number.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Initial D said:


> So it's basically similar to the typical older Lyft message that says "Head over to the airport now for rides"?
> 
> Whenever I had the old message telling me to head over to the airport, I just stay in the queue until I can see a ping I'll agree to.


If you're a cherry picker then you need to be deactivated


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I have gotten same type of messages for LAX. But I am within 6 miles of the terminals. I view it as few cars in the holding lot and they are trying to draw drivers to the area. If I got the message that you received and there was not "the yellow man " showing at a terminal - my first thought is they need drivers at the airport. I don't know why they would use that excuse. 
In the past I had a pax in the car, whose trip was paid for by another man. In the middle of the ride, my screen shows " This ride has been canceled by Lyft ". ???? I figured the mans credit was bad and they canceled the trip. Not my riders fault. I took him to the destination anyway but told him that his friend did not pay for it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Initial D said:


> this time the pickup location is "domestic terminal" which is vague.





peteyvavs said:


> In other words it's telling you to bend over, grab your ankles and get ready for a really big shaft.


I accepted one of these, once. That was all that it took. I will not accept another one.

This is a variation of an old railroad practice where a freight agent had accepted a carload but the carload did not yet have a destination. The agent would forward it to a terminal on "speculation" that it would be assigned a destination en route or shortly after it got to the terminal. This was usually done with perishables, especially fruits and vegetables.

Gr*yft* has analysed the peak demand periods at given airports and programmed those periods into its call assignment system,. The program is triggered at a certain time. It then "forwards" drivers to pick up points on "speculation".


----------



## TheRandyRide (Jul 4, 2019)

Initial D said:


> So I was waiting outside of the Oakland Airport and I have this unusual ping. Usually the map will tell me specifically where the pax will be waiting, but this time the pickup location is "domestic terminal" which is vague.
> 
> What was wrong with this ping/the Lyft app? Was it because the internet connection of the Lyft app is choppy?


Wow I thought I was the only one that that was happening to, I think that they are being specifically vindictive toward certain drivers that give them less than favorable feedback even though I'm a 5-star driver I keep getting the BS and of this job, why couldn't they have just left it at 75% and the ride there


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Multiple experimentation going on... it will tell you to drive to the last terminal , while finalizing the deal
Pax can also put a message... pax also sees finalizing with driver message 
One said that was the first time they have seen it, then 2nd passenger said it was a normal ping


----------



## TheRandyRide (Jul 4, 2019)

mbd said:


> Multiple experimentation going on... it will tell you to drive to the last terminal , while finalizing the deal
> Pax can also put a message... pax also sees finalizing with driver message
> One said that was the first time they have seen it, then 2nd passenger said it was a normal ping


And has anybody else noticed that now you don't get to go back to the Q and be first in line anymore, or is it just me that they singled out



TheRandyRide said:


> And has anybody else noticed that now you don't get to go back to the Q and be first in line anymore, or is it just me that they singled out


And this kind of algorithm is not forced on everybody because I will be sitting in the queue and watch it drop down 3 and then jump up 2 so some people still get the old algorithm while some of us special cases apparently get the punishment


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TheRandyRide said:


> And has anybody else noticed that now you don't get to go back to the Q and be first in line anymore, or is it just me that they singled out
> 
> 
> And this kind of algorithm is not forced on everybody because I will be sitting in the queue and watch it drop down 3 and then jump up 2 so some people still get the old algorithm while some of us special cases apparently get the punishment


When it moves up and down ... I think it is scanning for a specific run for drivers... buying time... if nothing pops up, you get what is in front.
Somebody behind you might be having a bad day, so a good run could go to them ... maybe profiling a pax , or a driver with a good car...
Or a pax that has been declined too many times, ping could go to a higher acceptance rate driver


----------



## TheRandyRide (Jul 4, 2019)

mbd said:


> When it moves up and down ... I think it is scanning for a specific run for drivers... buying time... if nothing pops up, you get what is in front.
> Somebody behind you might be having a bad day, so a good run could go to them ... maybe profiling a pax , or a driver with a good car...
> Or a pax that has been declined too many times, ping could go to a higher acceptance rate driver


I am a five-star driver and I have at least a 98% acceptance rating so those kind of factors don't really make a difference from what I can see, anybody else with a high star rating seem to only get high star rating rides, it seems to me that I'm being punished for being a higher star rated driver because when I first started driving and I was at a 4.7 the app was giving me 3 star rides for Star rides up to five star rides


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If you have 98% AR, and a low rated pax comes , Algo has you as the backup driver... if a short distance comes, you will be the back up driver... other drivers declines the run, you will get the ping( if you are near the top of the Q). High AR means, you will get some rejects?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TheRandyRide said:


> And has anybody else noticed that now you don't get to go back to the Q and be first in line anymore, or is it just me that they singled out
> 
> 
> And this kind of algorithm is not forced on everybody because I will be sitting in the queue and watch it drop down 3 and then jump up 2 so some people still get the old algorithm while some of us special cases apparently get the punishment


If a finalizing ping comes and it is a short ride, you will most likely will not get into the front of the Q, since it is at testing stage , and bugs in the system 
If a normal ping comes, and it is s short ride from the airport,you should be able to go to the front of the Q when you come back immediately...imho


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Lyft tried this crap at PHX last year, with the "start driving to the terminals" text msg. Stated a request would be received while en route. This rarely happened. If I DID get a ping, it was while looping the airport and typically came just after I'd passed the terminal indicated. Yeah, real efficient. PHX rules actually prohibited RS drivers from going into the terminal space without a request, and Lyft hadn't informed the AP authority that they were going to start doing this. I filled them in, as did others, and a couple days later it went away. As if there aren't enough cars at the terminals already, let's start sending them in to circle BEFORE there is a pax to pick up! Morons...

In the case of PHX, when I asked Lyft about these texts, they warned me that ignoring them could/would result in losing place in the queue. Once I started ignoring the texts, not once did that happen.


----------

